# Topics > Entities > Companies >  OMRON Corporation, automation components, equipment and systems, medical equipment, Kyoto, Japan

## Airicist

Website - omron.com

youtube.com/OmronChannel

facebook.com/omroneurope

twitter.com/OmronEurope

linkedin.com/company/omron

OMRON Corporation on Wikipedia

Divisions:

Omron Americas

Omron Healthcare, Inc.

omronhealthcare.com

youtube.com/OmronhealthcareUS

facebook.com/OmronHealthcare

twitter.com/OmronHealthUS

linkedin.com/company/omronhealthcare

CEO at Omron Healthcare - Ranndy Kellogg

Projects and products:

HeartGuide, wearable blood pressure monitor

Mira, wearable fitness bracelet for women

Omron Project Zero

Forpheus, table tennis robot

NeCoRo, furry robotic cat

"Adept succumbs, sells to OMRON for $200M"

by Frank Tobe
September 16, 2015

Adept

----------


## Airicist

Delta robot by OMRON - Automaticon 2015 

Published on Apr 3, 2015




> During the Automaticon 2015 OMRON has presented Delta Robot that catch up either businessmens' or enthusiasts' attention.

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Omron robotics boss

Published on Apr 24, 2019




> In this interview, Bruno Adam, director of Omron’s mobile robot business director in Europe, provides an overview and some detailed insights into the company. 
> 
> Omron is a global industrial automation company which manufactures a variety of robots and other industrial machines and components. 
> 
> The company has a market capitalization of more than 11 billion dollars. 
> 
> Better known for its delta robots, Omron recently agreed a partnership with TechMan Robot, which produces a collaborative robotic arm. 
> 
> The two companies will develop technologies together and combine their marketing efforts.

----------

